# Would you buy a camera with 20k actuations?



## matseski (Mar 17, 2010)

I am in the process of hunting for a deal on a 50D and found that my friend's parents have one that they are looking to get rid of.  They also have the Canon battery grip and 2 extra batteries.  Looking to get rid of the whole thing for $800.  However, while the camera has been meticulously cared for, it has been well used, with about 20,000 shutter actuations.  I know that they are rated for 100k, so I am not thinking it should be a problem, but just want to get some opinions on the likelihood of something failing in the next 3-4 years/25,000 pictures as opposed to a body with 5,000.

Thanks


----------



## DRoberts (Mar 17, 2010)

considering you are getting a camera with "1/5" of its life used for about 1/2 the price of a new one...by the numbers it is a good deal. However as with anything used you never know exactly what you are getting. Weigh your finacial state against the need for new, and go by that.
 I would most likely be willing to make that deal if I knew the person who has it and knew I could trust them to disclose everything about it.


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2010)

matseski said:


> I am in the process of hunting for a deal on a 50D and found that my friend's parents have one that they are looking to get rid of. They also have the Canon battery grip and 2 extra batteries. Looking to get rid of the whole thing for $800. However, while the camera has been meticulously cared for, it has been well used, with about 20,000 shutter actuations. I know that they are rated for 100k, so I am not thinking it should be a problem, but just want to get some opinions on the likelihood of something failing in the next 3-4 years/25,000 pictures as opposed to a body with 5,000.
> 
> Thanks


The reality is, the shutter could fail a week after you get the camera. The reality is, that you can buy a brand new Canon camera and the shutter could fail a week after you get the camera. The reality is you could get 100,000 more actuations out of that shutter before it fails.

Shutter life is an estimate, not a guarantee. You pay your money and take your chances when you buy gear that has no warranty. I do it, and so do a lot of other knowledgeable photographers. I recently bought a Nikon D300 that had just under 14,000 shutter clicks, because the price was right.

Looking at a shutter life database the 50D is not listed, but the previous 30D is and they report: " Average number of actuations after which shutter died: *52,905.9".*

*http://olegkikin.com/shutterlife/canon_eos30d.htm*


----------



## icassell (Mar 17, 2010)

You might also call your local service guy and find out the cost of replacing the shutter, should you need to do that.  BTW, I googled and found that the average shutter life on the 50D is 100,000 actuations.


----------



## Live_free (Mar 17, 2010)

icassell said:


> You might also call your local service guy and find out the cost of replacing the shutter, should you need to do that.  BTW, I googled and found that the average shutter life on the 50D is 100,000 actuations.




Cost of replacing a shutter is almost the cost of a new camera. That is why most people just buy a new camera.


----------



## matseski (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like it to make it through my undergraduate education (3yrs;5-8k shots/yr).  

So a camera with 20k should be just about as likely to make it through as a camera with 5k?

Shutter replacements seem to be going for $2-300.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 21, 2010)

Much cheaper to replace a faulty shutter than buy a new camera. :er:
20000 actuation is nothing, my 10D has done 75000+ and still going strong..


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, typically replacing a shutter is in the 200-300 dollar range (unless you feel comfortable doing it yourself in which case it's cheaper). This, particularly in the higher level camera's is not bad at all.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 21, 2010)

I have not seen a thread about someone losing  the use of their shutter...
Has anyone had that experience?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2010)

Would you be willing to part company with your money on a used car with 20K miles on the clock if you were in the market for one?


----------



## iamcombat (Mar 21, 2010)

I was gonna say it depends on what camera it is but you already posted what it was....I know the 1D cameras were built like tanks...those things would go FOREVER and never skip a beat...I wish I could own one again


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I have not seen a thread about someone losing the use of their shutter...
> Has anyone had that experience?


Just hit a couple of other forums and use the search feature.

I had put a link to another forum where all that had had Canon shutter problems were chiming in.

A percentage of Canon ERR 99's are shutter failures.

It doesn't routinely happen to other brands.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > A percentage of Canon ERR 99's are shutter failures.
> ...


----------

